# Clay Pots



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm looking for some clay pots that are aquarium-safe. Is there anywhere I can get them or do I have to just buy normal ones and sand them down and soak them for a few days?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You can use terracotta pots from home depot/rona or any store.

Just soak them in hot water for like an hour before you put them in your tank.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah I have used them in my tank numerous times! great little huts. I soaked mine in hot water for an hour.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

it's that easy? I was told that conventional pots have a glaze on them that slowly seeps into the water, poisoning your fish. But now I know!! Thanks.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah I never had issues with the terracotta pots myself. All good!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The ones with the glaze are the ones with decorations and stuff on them, you can see the actual glaze put onto it to protect the paint coat.

Terracotta pots do not have them, the only thing it gets is burnt to cure/dry it when it is first made.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

ok, great, thanks


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Terra cotta pots are the clay red pots, no finish on them. Just rinse off any dust and soak for an hour or so.....I've been using mine for a few years now with no problems.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Also be sure to check out Michaels craft store, they have a great selection on smaller sizes and are also unfinished and very cheap ( price )


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Someof the wal mart pots had glaze one the inside...So just check for that as well


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> Terra cotta pots are the clay red pots, no finish on them. Just rinse off any dust and soak for an hour or so.....I've been using mine for a few years now with no problems.


yeah, i know what terra cotta pots are....I've been using them for years...just not for aquarium use. I know some are treated with fungicide as well, but I guess soaking them in the hot water would get rid of that.

and lots of t.c. pots are glazed...i just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything special I had to do before sticking something in my aquarium that could potentially kill my fish!!


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have some pots i used for my fish at one point, never ahd a problem with them. The pots were glazed on the inside and I've never had any problems, I'm actually looking to sell them so if your interested just let me know and I'll get some pictures for you

Meow


----------

